# My Cats giving birth! HELP!



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

She just had this yellowish thing come out of her.. and she keeps going to her litter tray and is now sitting in one place purring!


How long would it be?!?!?

Its her 64th day of pregnancy this sunday!


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry i cant be of more help, as mine didn't have yellow stuff, has she had any babies yet...?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Any news? it certainly sounds as if she's under way.

liz


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

aww hope alls ok my cat is having kittens today as well


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Shes had 4 so far!! 

She isn't lactating though.. I called the vet and she said leave them in a room for 3 -4 hours and she should have started by then.. They aren't sucking on anything now they're just lying there with Bubbles (the mother). She has a few more, i think.

Shes only 11 months! We were taking her to get spayed but found out she was pregnant!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww congratulations, I hope she starts producing milk soon and they all do well


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

6 now!! I had to help two of them start breathing and one of them came out with blood.. :S

The vet just told me to wait a few hours and its already been a few hours and she isn't lactating.


Whats an alternative? :S

thanks everyone! btw!

EDIT: Some of them are sucking on the nipples but how do I know for sure that milk is coming out? :s


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you help her eat the placenta? this helps the milk be stimulated to come out.

Weigh them now & then at the same time tom & so on 10g a day is a normal gain if you notice some arent gaining / are losing then top them up and I know that some vets give mum shots to help them start off.

Hope she and the babies are ok, good luck with her spaying! :thumbsup:


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Aww wow well done to your girl you must be proud xx lisa xx


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah she gave birth in her pet bed next to my bed. She ate them all cause theres nothing left in the basket except for a bad smell 

I'm only 16, but it was an AMAZING experience that I'll never forget.


The babies are mostly sucking on her nipples but most are asleep. They are covered with 2 pet blankets over the bed, this is ok right?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Squeeze the nipples to see if milk is coming out. 

If not you'll have to take her to the vet and probably feed them yourself until the milk starts.

There's no reason to think that it's not though.

Good luck.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, well done, keep us posted,


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I think there is milk coming out because the tips of the nipples are white!

I'llpost pics in a bit! 

I shouldn't move Bubbles and her kittens should I? Theres a bad smell on the floor, but its fine..  I'm just glad they're all safe and sound.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm baccckkk!

The kittens are 6 weeks this friday!! I remember the day she had them!

Heres a picture of them, which I took just now!

Everyone was so AMAZED at how cats look after their young! She's weaned them off now, they still take milk though sometimes. They all have started to use their litter tray too!!










It's going to be hard giving them away at 8 weeks, but we've found owners, mostly friends of family, so its all good!

8 Weeks is the best time to give them away, right?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cute little gang! I bet they cause you loads of trouble


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What cute bundles of fluff!!!!:biggrin:

8 weeks will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Those kitty's are beautiful!
You and 'mum' have done a great job! Congratulations!
Have you got homes for any yet?
Bet they'll be snapped up
regards
DT


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww seriously sweet!!
Hope mummy cat is OK xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So cute!

I haven't advertised mine yet. I think I have to accept I cannot keep them all though. I have 14 weeks so plently of time left, I hope


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> did you help her eat the placenta?


Eughhhh!! I wont be helping Mimosa eat hers lol!!!! 

Ang x


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

What gorgeous kittens!!! 

Ang x


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha thanks everyone!

We've found homes for 4 of them so far and a pet shop near by is going to buy some off of us. It's gonna be hard giving them away! We have 2 other cats in the house apart from the mother.

Theres a cat (Zack). He's 6 years old and has started to become very aggressive with everyone! He nearly went and attacked Bubbles (The Mother). The father of the kittens is Jinx, but he's been neutered so theres gonna be no more kittens from him. We're gonna get Bubbles spayed soon.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you not just advertise them in the pet shop rather than let them buy them off of you - at least with you they are getting lots of love and attention whereas in a pet shop they may not get as much attention and they may sell them to just anyone who has the money. 

I know it is probably difficult for you to keep them but I would be very wary about selling them to a pet shop.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

And they often leave them in the shop unattended...not a good idea!


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

please dont sell them to a pet shop offen they dont take very good care of them they will sell to anybody over 16 with money and kept in cages being poked at by all people they need to be in a loving home at 8 weeks old not a pet shop if you want rid of them that badly take them to a rescue centre.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

I honestly didnt think Kittens (and puppys) could be sold in a pet shop???

Couldnt you advertise them in a local paper, with a nominal fee to make sure owners are'nt just after a 'free' kitten? 

Our local cats protection are doing too good a job around us as its near on impossible to get a 'moggy' round about us, most people charge £80 here and they are gone within seconds of the advert! 

Hope you find them all loving forever homes 

Ang x


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!

I've put an ad up on pets4homes! I wont take them to the pet shop now. they are so beautiful!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

hd_sam said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I've put an ad up on pets4homes! I wont take them to the pet shop now. they are so beautiful!


Advertise on freeads and preloved.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I put ads on Pets4Homes and Gumtree and now all the kittens have been sold!

I asked a lot of questions like if they've had kittens before, if they're alright with money, etc..

They were all £40 each.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad you've found good homes for your little ones. Hope they'll all be loved and happy kitties


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

They've all been rehomed now apart from one of them that we decieded to keep!

He's been introduced to his father, lol. He hasn't been introduced to our elder cat, as he's started to become aggressive towards the other cats.

Father and Son play together and its so amazing to watch them!


Jinx and kitten


Bubbles and Kitten



Kitten

Anyone got any good names for him?? Bubbles is the mum. Jinx is the dad.


----------

